# *.csv Datei als Text-File öffnen



## the_new_Engineer (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte Gerne eine *.csv Datei mit VB öffnen. Dazu sieht mein Code folgendermaßen aus:
        Dim allText As String = "", LineofText As String = ""
        OpenFileDialog1.Filter = "ACRON-Exporte (*.csv)|*.csv"
        OpenFileDialog1.ShowDialog()
        If OpenFileDialog1.FileName <> "" Then
            Try
                FileOpen(1, OpenFileDialog1.FileName, OpenMode.Input)
                Do Until EOF(1)
                    LineofText = LineInput(1)
                    allText = allText & LineofText & vbCrLf
                Loop
                lblNotiz.Text = OpenFileDialog1.FileName
                txtNotizen.Text = allText
                txtNotizen.Enabled = True
                CloseToolStripMenuItem.Enabled = True
                OpenToolStripMenuItem.Enabled = False
            Catch
                MsgBox("Fehler beim Öffnen der Datei")
            Finally
                FileClose(1)
            End Try
        End If

Jedoch ist das Ergebnis dieses Einlesevorgangs in VB nur "ÿþ:". Wenn ich die Datei mit dem Windows Editor öffne erschein der gewünschte Text. Auch wenn ich diesen Text dann umkopiere und als neues Textfile abspeier funktioniert es.
WIe muss ich programmieren, das der richtige Klartext angezeigt wird?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## the_new_Engineer (9. Juni 2008)

hab es jetzt mit einem streamreader gelöst, da funktioniert alles


----------



## Masterclavat (9. Juni 2008)

Und nächstes mal .Net Fragen auch im .Net Forum stellen


----------

